# Datenträgerstruktur beschädigt



## papa_sting (8. November 2002)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen,

habe irgendwann mal meine mp3s gebackupt (-> auf CD´s gebrannt). Wollte Sie jetzt wieder auf den Rechner überspielen - und siehe da, ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung:

Datenträgerstruktur beschädigt oder nicht lesbar.

Wahrscheinlich (warum auch immer) ist wohl die "Haltbarkeit" von Daten auf CD´s nicht so lange. Allerdings, die CD´s sind gerade mal ein Jahr alt, oder so. Es sind auch keine Kratzer drauf.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, an die Daten auf der CD zu kommen? Die können doch nicht alle weg sein!!!????!!!

Oder etwa doch?


----------



## antihero (14. November 2002)

Ich weiss nicht sooo genau, aber meines Wissens nach, verliert man die daten auf cedes zwar tatsächlich nach einer bestimmten dauer, das es aber schon nach einem jahr passiert ist äusserst merkwürdig... 
kann sein das die cede irgendwie sonst beschädigt wurde... wenn die Datenstruktur beschädigt ist, lässt sich in der regel nicht mehr viel machen...

Probier mal mit einem anderen cd-rom laufwerk auf die daten zuzugreifen (hatte ich auch schon probleme mit).

hasst du alle lieder auf einmal auf deine HD zu verschieben versucht? wenn ja, probier mal die einzeln zu kopieren, wenigstens ein paar Tracks sollten sich so noch retten lassen...

ansonsten: take it like a man... 

antihero


----------



## Fabian H (14. November 2002)

Kann es sein dass schon beim Brennen ein Fehler entstanden ist?
Funktionierte die CD vorher auch noch nicht?

]Ton[


----------



## papa_sting (14. November 2002)

beim brennen gabs keine probleme. auch konnte ich die cd bereits vorher mal zurück auf die platte kopieren, auch keine probleme.

jetzt gibts halt den fehler "datenträgerstruktur zerstört". teile auf die platte kopieren funzt auch nicht, da ich ja nicht mal ne übersicht im explorer bekomme. d.h., der explorer versucht, die cd zu lesen,lesen,lesen und schafft es nicht (er zeigt den fehler an).

vielleicht gäbe es ja eine möglichkeit an die daten zu kommen, mit einem anderen explorer als dem w-explorer? gibts da noch andere anzeigemöglichkeiten?


----------



## antihero (15. November 2002)

hmmm... da kann ich jetzt nur raten. vielleicht probiere das ding unter linux (bei nem kollegen) zu öffnen, kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, das das am explorer liegt. da wurde wahrscheinlich die filestruktur beschäfigdt, das er nicht mal mehr ne dateiübersicht anzeigt...

antihero


----------



## papa_sting (15. November 2002)

so ein mist.

soviele lieder - einfach weg!!!

vielleicht funktioniert es ja, mit irgendeinem anderen proggy zumindest den datenbestand zu erfassen (also ohne dateistruktur) und diesen dann zu sichern???

habe meine hoffnung schon eher aufgegeben, aber vie´lleicht hat ja jemand doch noch eine idee.

würde mich wirklich sehr freuen´...


----------

